# Crossbows?



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

Does anyone on here have any knowledge on crossbows? I am eligible to hunt with one but i have no info on the little buggers.

HELP ME!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I like my Barnett. The string broke after several years and Barnett fixed that and updated it gaining even more velocity free of charge.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Contact huntin1. He shot a Excalibur in the past.


----------



## bowhunter199 (Jan 8, 2009)

crossbows are nice but in alot of states seasons are limited


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

I am no expert, but they are very accurate, but a lot louder than a compound bow, ALOT! you need to decide on how you are going to shoot them, and have your stands set up to be user friendly too.
there are tons of models out there.
I suggest to go someplace and shoot several and see what ones you like, and are in your price range!
very important, remember to keep your thumb down when shooting, or you may shoot it off
a lot of rifle hunters forget this! and at 150+ lbs draw, it can be very costly,
never ever dry fire one, so carry a bolt with a field tip and a block target with you.
what you get in the top end models compared to the bottem, is speed and quietier cross bows!,plus better user friendly things, like better triggers, better cables, and some even adjustable stocks, and of course, easier add on for cocking devices!
the excalaper styles, recurve limbs, are a lot wider, and you need to have wide shooting set ups for them
next, if you use a rope cocking device, you will have an easier time loading, and more accurate loading also, meaning when you use your fingers, there is more room to not load the string on its center, thus can thow a shot! some to a a lot!
the stryker, is the fastest, and quietiest out there, from all i have see/shot! is it worth $1500.00.
well if i could only bow hunt with a crossbow, then, well its a long term investment in my eyes, and then yes!
remember , GO and try several model, even if you have to drive far to do so, as if you buy one and ain't happy, it will cost a lot more to buy another, than what you would have spent to buy the right one first!!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I would recommend Excalibur http://www.excaliburcrossbow.com/

These are recurve crossbows and are excellent quality, the company is a pure joy to deal with IF you ever have any problems, and I doubt you will. The trigger mechanism on the Excalibur bows rivals top of the line rifle triggers.

I prefer the recurve because they are so simple to work on, strings can be changed in the field. With a compound crossbow you can't change the string without a bow press. And strings wear faster than normal on a crossbow.

PM me if you want more info.

huntin1


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

I agree to a point, but they are a lot wider, and way louder than other models out there!
so concider trying before buying!!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I agree they are wider, but not way louder. Crossbows are loud to begin with, any crossbow. The Excalibur may a bit louder, but put on the dissipitator pads and string silencers and they will quiet down too. I guess it depends on how and where you want to hunt. Though the compound crossbows are a little quieter, that won't do you much good sitting in the badlands with a broken string. And God forbid you ever dry fire the thing, which happens with crossbows. A compound crossbow that gets dry fired goes back to the factory. Dry fire an Excalibur and in most cases put the string back on and you are ready to go.

It's all in what you want and how you are going to use it.

huntin1


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

All good info huntin1, you probably have tried both are there good and bad to both compound and recurve. I have had only the one, its a Barnett compound style. They are hard on strings for sure, but that comes with having all that extra tension. The crossbow has a good enough velocity the deers jump time puts you at 18 yds. I always set up for 25 yds and have done very good both on trails and bait piles.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

There really is nothing "wrong" with a compound crossbow. I just prefer the recurve for simplicity. I've never had to change the string on my regular compound during the middle of the season. I have however, had to change the string on my crossbow, while hunting, and 50 miles from home. The day would have been shot with a compound, but with the Excalibur it was simple.

One of the things I always found amusing is the number of people that come up with the "now you can shoot deer at a hundred yards or more cause your crossbow is just like a rfle." I just laugh at them. I could shoot further with my compound, and it was a heck of alot lighter to carry. It's one of the reasons I went back to a light draw weight compound.

I'm now shooting a Parker at 48 lbs. I don't shoot as far as I used to with my 70 lb Oneida, but then I can't practice as much as I used to either, shoulder gives out after about a dozen shots even at the lighter weight.

huntin1


----------

